# Very loud noise from Eclipse biowheel filter



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

i have had my eclipse tank set up for about a month, and for this whole month this has been the loudest most obnoxious filter i have ever used. The biowheel component makes his slurping/ flapping noise that annoys me to no end especially when i am trying to sleep. If i take out the biowheel there is no sound at all so it is being caused from the WHEEL. It sounds like the bubbles from the wheel are being popped or something.

The noise is NOT the water flowing and making a waterfall noise due to the water level being low, that would not bug me at all.

here is a video clip of the sound ( it is much louder in person)
MVI_5572.flv video by kilfrg7864 - Photobucket
does anyone know why it is making this annoying sound and if its normal? and if it will go away?


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

try changing the wheel and cleaning the bearings.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

the wheel was actually a brand new one


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

thats weird, how are the bearings? those purple or blue plastic things the wheel sets in.

My marineland bio-wheel HOB filters always did this, I stay away from them now and never figured out why my issues were happenings but sounds like the wheel is sticking, also if it isnt turning check your media for clogging. Less pressure less spin.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

the sound actually sounds like its coming from like the bubbles being formed in between the wheel spokes, either that of the little tiny openings on the plastic piece on the edge. But it definitely doesn't sound like its coming from the wheel itself, but more from the water thats flowing through it


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

you did say it was a brand new wheel, its deflecting the water not absorbing it then releasing it, give it a week and see if it changes.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

it was brand new when i got it, it has been set up for about a month now.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

sorry I am confused, a month old one will be plenty saturated where it shouldnt make that noise where a new one isnt saturated and acts more like paddles instead of filter media.

How big is the wheel? I got a brand new one here.









if it will work if your wheel is about 4" from axle tip to axle tip.

it was on a penguin just never used it, I am unsure of what model it was but it was like up to a 40g or around there.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

mine is for the eclipse 6, but yea it keeps on making that noise which is really strange.


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I keep listening to it and it sounds like water plopping instead of being rotated back into the tank as if its coming out with each paddle instead of flowing thru and with them.

did you try tapping the wheel?


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

just tapped it didnt do anything, the water is definitely going and circulating into the tank.... there are bubbles in between each paddle which maybe explains the noise? but i dont know how to get them to stop forming


----------



## WhiteDevil (May 7, 2009)

I am unsure other then taking it out and putting it back in to see if that helps at all.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

I took out the wheel, took out the filter and put everything back in and it didnt do anything. Are there supposed to be bubbles that form in between the wheel when it circulates back into the air? the noise seems like it could be coming from possibly from the bubbles and the air pockets in the paddles when the water goes and hits it...

Honestly this is just a wild guess. I have read countless of threads regarding how these filters can be noisy, but most relate to the water levels being low, or something to that effect. I have yet to find anything or anyone with the problem i have :-/


----------



## Diesal (Sep 12, 2009)

That is how alot of biowheel are, when they are new. gotta give it a few months to build up some nitrifying bacteria on it. As this builds up on the wheel the wheel will finally slow down, and even stop sometimes. So this should go away after a few months, that is how it worked with my biowheels.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Is this a planted tank? Are you using co2? If so, you really wouldn't want to be using the biowheel because it will outgas the co2. If you have plants, you would have more than enough surface area for nitrifying bacteria. Also, plants need the nitrates for food.


----------



## kilfrg7864 (Sep 22, 2009)

yes it is a planted tank, and no i am not using Co2


----------

